# Was für ein System für X-Plane 11



## acores (11. Mai 2017)

*Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*

hallo

hat jemand ahnung was für ein system für x-plane 11 sinnvoll ist. alles soll komplett neu sein. ca.1000€ mit monitor fullHD


----------



## commodore128d (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*

Also erstmal wär es hilfreich wenn du unsren Gesamten Fragenkatalog beantwortest.
1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

Sonst wäre diese Beispiels Konfiguration in Ordnung.

1050€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*

Für das Spiel brauchst du gut Leistung.
Also der Ryzen 1600 ist nicht schlecht. Eine GTX 1070 aber besser.


----------



## commodore128d (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*

Nicht böse gemeint, aber bitte, bitte Simulation. Ich kann es gar nicht ab wenn jemand meine Simulatoren einfach Spiel nennt...
Aber jetzt BTT: 
X-Plane 11 ist sehr CPU Lastig, aber Grafikmäßig braucht es eigentlich mnmn. nur viel VRAM. Ich kann das mit ner GTX750 Ti und nem Intel Xeon W3680 immernoch flüssig nutzen.


----------



## acores (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
1000€
2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
monitor maus tastatur . kein extra geld
3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
ja
4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?
nein hatte vorher ein laptop nur alte HDD mit office daten filmen und musik vom laptop und in extra gehäuse über usw zeitweise ( wenn benötigt ) angeschlossen
5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)
keine vorhanden sollte 24 zoll full HD werden
6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?
x-plane 11 , office und filme schauen ( streamen )
7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?
für das spiel und betriebssystem min wären 250gb 
8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?
wenn es hielfreich ist ja
9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)


----------



## acores (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*



Threshold schrieb:


> Für das Spiel brauchst du gut Leistung.
> Also der Ryzen 1600 ist nicht schlecht. Eine GTX 1070 aber besser.



na dann sieht es schlecht aus mit 1000€


----------



## commodore128d (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*

Vor allem wenn noch der Monitor dazu muss..


----------



## acores (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*

ich komme auf gut 1100€ ohne cpu kühler, aber zum übertakten wäre der ja nötig.be quiet! Pure Rock. würde der reichen?

X-Plane 11 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und dann noch tastatur und maus


----------



## acores (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*

habe nochmal mit dem zukünftigen bezutzers des pc gesprochen. leider hat er durch andere probleme gerade fast kein geld mehr über für den pc , aber er braucht etwas da sein laptop kaputt ist.
habe ihm nun einen vorschlag gemacht.
ich habe noch nen altes lian li pc- c31 gehäuse mit nen cougar a-300 netzteil.
wenn ich ihm da erstmal folgendes einbaue

Wunschliste ist nicht vorhanden oder nicht öffentlich einsehbar. Wenn du die Wunschliste selbst erstellt hast, musst du dich bitte einloggen.

und später dann vielleicht nen i5 7400/7500 und nen neues netzteil. dann ssd ,...


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*

Deine Liste geht nicht.


----------



## acores (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*

norbert notnummer Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## acores (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*



Threshold schrieb:


> Deine Liste geht nicht.



sorry, jetzt aber


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*

Ist vertretbar.


----------



## acores (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was für ein System für X-Plane 11*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist vertretbar.



na das wird ihn ja freuen. 

klar das da keine 60 fps bei vollen details raus kommen, aber er spielt es ja nur ab und zu .


----------

